# Poop stuck to pigeon's rear, sick



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all, A dear friend who rehabs chickens etc has a very ill pigeon, she messagesd me just now and as i have never seen this before in any of my birds, i thought id ask you all. She lives in USA. Here is her message:

I have a "pigeon medical emergency" My only female has developed what looks like "wet tail" She has poo stuck all on her bottom, and she just doesn't look like she feels good. What can I do for her!?? We do NOT have a vet local that can help. I don't want to lose her...I have had her for 3 years..and she is beautiful!

thankyou for any help
Im thinking a good dose of antibiotic may help.?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Without a vet we really can't be sure what is going on. Especially with just those symptoms we can only guess, and guessing is not the best option. 
But if a vet is out of the question my immediate advice would be to get her on baytril asap. Baytril is a wide range antibiotic for many pigeon ailments. 
also if you can post a picture of what her droppings look like we can get a better starting point. 
Definitely bring the bird inside and keep her very warm. 
Is she still eating and drinking on her own? You may need to supply supportive care if she is not. 
popping defrosted and slightly warmed peas (just run warm water over them, never use the microwave) will keep her fed and hydrated. Make sure she is warmed up before feeding or giving any fluids though.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

thankyou so very much, yes i thought baytril would be a good thing to start off with, ill ask Deb if she can send me a pic , thanks


----------



## HeavensDoorAcres (Oct 27, 2013)

*I have the sick pigeon. *

my friend aussiegirl posted for me about my little girl. I am worried about her. There are no vets near me that will see her. Here are a few pictures of her..she just looks like she doesn't feel too well. She is starting to lose feathers around her face. I checked for lice/mites...she is clean. She has a clean bathing pan...and her pen is always clean. OK, let me figure out how to add pictures. Be right back.


----------



## HeavensDoorAcres (Oct 27, 2013)

*Sik pigeon. *

I am hoping these pictures will come through.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Has she had eggs? When?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

As jay3 asked, is she due to lay? Does she get oyster shell?
Her posture looks like possible egg bound to me
When was she last de-wormed? 
Please bring her inside, keep her warm, and check for eating and drinking normally.


----------



## HeavensDoorAcres (Oct 27, 2013)

*I have the sick pigeon. *

She has not laid in a while...I will bring her inside...should I wash her bum? She gets oyster shell free choice.....just like the chickens.She was in an outside aviary...I now have her in the coop. They were wormed a few months ago...but I will worm her again...since she was outside. Should I still give her the Baytril? It shouldn't hurt, right?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

If she is egg bound you have to be extremely careful not to break the egg inside her. I wouldn't stress her out with a bath right now as we do not know what is going on with her. Keep her very warm. You can offer her a warm water bath, but don't force her in it. If she is egg bound the warmth can help to relax and pass things so I would get her on a low set heating pad under a towel. What does her vent look like? swollen? or just dirty?
If she is sick with something else de-wormer could tax her system. I would start with the baytril since we are just guessing in the dark here (which I don't recommend, as you are gambling with her life at this point). 
Do you have access to a microscope to run a fecal float? 
And i don't think we ever heard if she was eating and drinking normally or not. Keeping her hydrated is very important


----------



## HeavensDoorAcres (Oct 27, 2013)

She is eating and drinking....and her vent is not swollen, just super dirty feathers around it. I will start the Baytril today then....Wish me luck...I did recently buy a Microscope...just haven't tried a fecal as of yet. Guess this is the best time to try....thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with GimpieLover. Don't worm her now, as that could be too much for a sick bird. I did ask because of the posture. A warm damp cloth (like a face cloth) over the heating pad and towel may help also.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, please do get the poop off and from around her rear end. 

Terry


----------

